# Bilder von Radon Slide 150 27.5 10.0



## Helli_62 (5. April 2015)

Hallo Radon Freunde,
wollte fragen ob ihr ein paar Bilder von dem oben genannten Modell habt, um es einmal in freier Laufbahn zu sehen und nicht nur auf Bildern, welche im Fotostudio aufgenommen wurden. Hoffe es gibt ein paar die dieses Modell besitzen und ein Foto knipsen könnten, oder einen Link zu dem ein oder anderen Bild haben.

Mfg

Ride on


----------



## boarderking (5. April 2015)

Video:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nextgeneration (9. April 2015)




----------



## Nextgeneration (9. April 2015)

Bei bike-discount nicht mehr bestellbar.


----------



## Helli_62 (10. April 2015)

Hab das letzte bekommen, kommt Mittwoch an,danke fürs Bild


----------



## Nextgeneration (11. April 2015)

Und ich wahrscheinlich das erste. Sieht in Natura viel besser aus als auf Bildern. 
Gruß


----------



## Helli_62 (15. April 2015)

Ist heute angekommen, gleich mal das gute Wetter genutzt und die ersten 50km draufgeradelt. Ein Traum!


----------



## Ma4ik (18. April 2015)

@Nextgeneration kannst du bitte noch mehr Bilder reinstellen  würde gerne noch mehr Bilder von dem Bike sehen. Freue mich über jedes weitere Bild.


----------



## Nextgeneration (18. April 2015)




----------



## Nextgeneration (18. April 2015)

Links ist mein altes Bike von 1992. Wurde auch langsam Zeit für ein neues ;-)


----------



## Heitzerl (18. April 2015)

Sieht nach nem Quantensprung aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helli_62 (18. April 2015)

.


----------



## Nextgeneration (19. April 2015)




----------



## web_rene (29. April 2015)

Und auch von mir noch ein paar Bilder. Grad noch eins der letzten erwischt. Fährt sich echt traumhaft.


----------



## web_rene (29. April 2015)

Flaschenhalter passt übrigens der Grüne Tacx Foxy super!


----------



## Nextgeneration (29. April 2015)

Wieviele slide 10.0 wohl hergestellt wurden?Recht früh ausverkauft.
Meine Flasche ist von Elite,genauso breit wie das Oberrohr


----------

